

Algorithmic symphonies - HTML5 generator - oleg_kikin
http://www.olegkikin.com/audio/audio.html

======
oleg_kikin
Inspired by this post:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3063359>

You can append a custom formula as a hash tag:

[http://www.olegkikin.com/audio/audio.html#(t>>12|t&#...</a>

------
nicklovescode
I love when posts inspire other posts, awesome stuff! Here's my contribution:
Math.pow(Math.sin(t * 4),t * 3)

------
DiabloD3
ARGH MY EARS! What the hell?! I wear headphones!

